
Dara Khosrowshahi Is Uber's New CEO - bookercodes
http://www.businessinsider.com/r-uber-officially-welcomes-as-ceo-expedias-dara-khosrowshahi-2017-8?IR=T
======
pavlakoos
I wonder how Uber approached the topic of his $180m Expedia stock...

